# Cost Of Living In Thailand?



## sir_womble (Oct 4, 2011)

What would the monthly cost be for a nice one bed appt facing the sea somewhere in thailand? Whar areas would be recommended?

I have a home based net business and am looking to spend a year or so renting a place on the coast in thailand.

Any links for cost of living info for thailand?

Thanks


----------

